# Job Experience Letter sample (Telecommunications Network Engineer)



## AliFaridi (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi all,

Hope you all are doing good,

I needed some help,

I needed few samples of successfully assessed *Job experience letters *for a Telecommunication Engineer/Network Engineer (Cisco) [263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer]. I am aware of the format but want some good samples for an idea and confidence to make mine.

Since I will be doing the immigration process all on my own, your kind help is highly appreciated.

Awaiting a supportive response,

Best Regards,
Ali,


----------

